# The kids and your opinion - our choice and why added



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hey, I think this is my first poll ever. How fun.

Anyways, we decided to keep one of Rudy's kids. And we've already chosen, but I'm curious on your opinions. Here's some pictures and a poll and you can let me know. I'll let you know which we picked and why later on. :greengrin:

Parti-colored buckling:





































Almost solid buckling:





































A pic of mom and kids:










:thumbup:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: The kids and your opinion*

Hard to say from the poses in these pics, but my impulse is for the solid, that said I'm a sucker for waddles, so tough choice! :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: The kids and your opinion*

Yeah they really don't sit still for nothing! :roll:

The parti-color only has one waddle! The other didn't get blood flow in the womb because it was just a shriveled piece of skin I picked off.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: The kids and your opinion*

well, if they were all set up it would be easier.

but i think the solid. are they PB?


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: The kids and your opinion*

I was told by a well known breeder that she used to burn off all the waddles when she disbudded! :shocked:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: The kids and your opinion*

I'm really not experienced on setting up, after all, our goats are not registered, they are probably not pure, and they are for our pleasure, milk is an added bonus.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: The kids and your opinion*

Maaaan, tough one!! They both look pretty equal to me, but i'm going to go with the pinto. That is a tough one though, I would really have to get my hands on them to make an accurate dicision.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The kids and your opinion*

they are both adorable...  ...what a hard decision to make..


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: The kids and your opinion*

Pretty even!

I know they're not the best pictures, but like I mentioned above, we're not super experienced in the whole department there. Well at least with goats! Plus you try keeping these boogers still. :greengrin:

We actually chose to keep the almost solid colored one. Which I was surprised, because I thought for sure I'd go for color, flash, and size!

But the smaller buckling is more pleasing to me to look at and seems to have a more solid structure and temperament, just by going by what I know. His ears are also more correct, they stand up properly, while the larger colored buckling's ears are too large and aren't as "correct" looking to me. So now we'll have two stinky buggers to love on . . . although we don't really love on Buckly because he's a real pest. He gets petted when he's good though.

Little kid #3 (as he's called) doesn't have a name yet, so we've got to get thinking.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the solid one... he just seems... nicer. Plus I love the golden colour!!!

The latin name Aurelius means "golden"... (or the Spanish form, Aurelio)
also the Greek name "Crisanto" means "flower of gold"
and "Alamar" (also spanish)meaning "adornment of gold"

just thoughts!!!

LW


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

el dorado means 'city of gold'


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Alamar is very pretty. Why is it some animals are hard to name and some so easy! :scratch:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

For me to pick a animal I have to see their front end and back end. Look at legs, are they straight, are they spaced good, same wit hthe front. Does it look like they will have a nice study front end?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

You know, its funny I picked the solid guy and I also picked Alamar lol

I think the word you are looking for in terms of the solid kid is 'balanced'.

He exhibits a lot more natural balance than the patched kid.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

You hit the nail on the head there, "balanced" is exactly what I was looking for.

I'd take more pictures but . . . it's horrid muddy! We've had rain for THREE solid days now YUCK. :angry: 

I need it to dry up! Especially since next week someone is coming to take a look at James (the more balanced of Hope's bucklings), they've already put a deposit on him and everything. :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very good choice.... :wink:


----------

